# Ellis has a luxating patella



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Ellis was playing out in the snow last week and hurt his leg. So I was resting him and thought he seemed to be getting better. This morning he was holding his leg up and I could see that his knee cap was out of palce ,so I pushed it back in. We are going to try resting him for 3 weeks to see if the ligaments tighten up. Hopefully they do if not he will probably need surgery.
I guess we wont be doing any weigt pulling for awhile.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no hope hes ok keep us posted


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Melrosedog, my white boy, Orion, has this same problem and has finally blown the knee, he is gonna need surgery, he still uses his leg but you can see the muscle tone difference. Get some Shark's Cartiledge, glucosamine and fishoil capsules, it will help with the inflamation and pain and in all honesty he will prolly never be able to do any kinda of heavy sport again, Orion would have made a great weight pull dog, as well as SAR and agility, not with his knee. I wish you tons and tons of good luck and hope that your pup does better than Orion.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Has he seen a vet for this? If not, my suggestion is to sign him up for insurance, now, before it is in his records. If he does in fact have luxating patella he will probably need surgery eventually, so you are better off having the insurance so you can recoup some of the costs.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awww sorry to hear. Hope he gets better soon


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow.. That's rough. Im sorry, hope Ellis gets to feeling better and I agree with Jami, put him on some insurance. Ongoing conditions aren't a one time thing, save yourself some money in the long run. I don't know about injuries and sports, a lot of athletes are back on the field in the pro's and I know that doesn't compare to dogs, but you never know... Or at least I dont. Keep us updated..


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> Has he seen a vet for this? If not, my suggestion is to sign him up for insurance, now, before it is in his records. If he does in fact have luxating patella he will probably need surgery eventually, so you are better off having the insurance so you can recoup some of the costs.


I took him to the vet today. Its definitly a luxating patella. I never bothered with insurance because I work as a vet tech. They give us a pretty good discount and let us take as long as needed to pay it off.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Melrosedog, my white boy, Orion, has this same problem and has finally blown the knee, he is gonna need surgery, he still uses his leg but you can see the muscle tone difference. Get some Shark's Cartiledge, glucosamine and fishoil capsules, it will help with the inflamation and pain and in all honesty he will prolly never be able to do any kinda of heavy sport again, Orion would have made a great weight pull dog, as well as SAR and agility, not with his knee. I wish you tons and tons of good luck and hope that your pup does better than Orion.


Poor Orion. Did he have a luxating patell and the tear his ACL? That's what I'm afraid will happen to Ellis. Right now he's not painfull. It just bothers him when the knee cap slips out of place. As soon as I slip it back into place he's fine again. The hard part right now is trying to keep him from running around like a nut.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh gosh, poor Ellis. I hope something can be worked out and he doesn't have to have surgery... or at least not anytime soon  surgery is tough. good luck with that


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

melrosdog said:


> Poor Orion. Did he have a luxating patell and the tear his ACL? That's what I'm afraid will happen to Ellis. Right now he's not painfull. It just bothers him when the knee cap slips out of place. As soon as I slip it back into place he's fine again. The hard part right now is trying to keep him from running around like a nut.


Yes it started as a luxuating patella and he finally blew the knee cap out, and that was the only time it bothered him, but he ran around onthat sucker like it isn't even there for the most part, he does use it, but it is soooo hard to keep a 2 year old dog still. And try not to keep pushing it back into place, I know it seems the best thing to do but you could be casuing more damage tot he nerves and ligaments, at least taht is what 2 different vets told me. It should move back into place when he sits down or something, now if it doesn't then you can push it back into place, Poor Ellis, the white boy, Orion, and I willkeep him in our thoughts.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

It moves back in to palce very easily, my vets always say to just pop it back in. I've never heard of it causing any problem. It is very hard to keep him from running around, Ive been letting him chew up all of his toys. It looks like it snowed in our living room, because of all the stuffing from the toys. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this is going to work. He hasnt poped his knee out since Ive been keeping him calm.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well that is great news, and just try to let the knee cap pop back into place on it's own, is all, and step up his walks, that will help decrease his energy level a bit as well. I send you and Ellis all the positive vibes


----------

